# Un petit bout



## Necsus

Buongiorno, amici. Sono sempre alle prese con il film 'La guerre est déclarée'. Una vecchia amica incontra per caso Juliette e nello scambio di battute tra le due viene detto:

VERONIQUE - Et toi tu vois toujours Annick?
JULIETTE - Euh non on s'est perdu de vue.
VERONIQUE - Oh c'est trop bête. Faudrait qu j'organise un dîner d'anciens, ça serait marrant de tous se retrouver. Tu sais que *j'ai eu un petit bout*!
JULIETTE - *Un petit bout de quoi?*
VERONIQUE - Ben un enfant!

Come rendereste in italiano la frase in oggetto, mantendendo l'equivoco? Juliette chiede "un petit bout di cosa?", quindi chiaramente non capisce a cosa Veronique si stia riferendo. Ho visto che _bout de chou_ vuol dire bambinetto, ma non mi aiuta a risolvere...
Merci, mes amis!


----------



## matoupaschat

C'è veramente poca probabilità per me di esserti utile questa volta, caro Necsus. Proviamo lo stesso! Secondo me, la domanda "un petit bout de quoi?" è poco naturale, tutti capirebbero subito che si tratta di un bambino, salvo che le due parlassero prima di un argomento in cui "un petit bout" potrebbe essere una cosa del tutto diversa, per esempio una piccola parte in una recita, o... non saprei dire che altra cosa.


----------



## Aoyama

Un petit bout = un petit enfant (ou une personne très petite). Mais il y a aussi un jeu de mots ici avec "petit bout de qqc" (gâteau, pain etc).


----------



## Necsus

Eh, purtroppo non direi, Matou. Queste sono le battute dal loro incontro fino a quelle che ho riportato prima:

VERONIQUE - Juliette! Juliette! Ça alors, ça fait un bail! J'en reviens pas je pensais à toi l'autre jour. Oh c'est drôle, qu'est-ce que tu fais là? T'habites dans le coin?
JULIETTE - Ben oui.
VERONIQUE - Moi aussi. Enfin peut-être, je viens de visiter un appart, je vais peut-être acheter un appart.
JULIETTE - Ah oui.
VERONIQUE - Tu sais l'autre jour j'ai croisé Michel.
JULIETTE - Ah!

Ma grazie comunque!

--------------------

Merci, Ayoama. Ce n'est que maintenant que j'ai vu ta réponse. Tu dis donc que Juliette saisit _bout _comme quoi, _extrémité_?


----------



## matoupaschat

"Bout" = sia pezzo che estremità. Letteralmente, un "bout de chou" sarebbe un "pezzetto d'uomo". 
Una maniera di trarti d'impaccio sarebbe non mettere nella bocca di Juliette le stesse parole di Véronique:
V. - ... Ma lo sai che ho avuto un bimbo?
J. - Maschietto o femmina?
V. - Una feminuccia.

PS. Mica male il tuo francese !!!


----------



## Necsus

Ah, d'accordo, chiarissimo, Matou. 
Purtroppo l'espressione di Juliette esprime l'incomprensione per quanto detto dall'altra. Oltre al fatto che ormai si può avere accesso alle versioni nelle diverse lingue, verificando quanto si allontana la traduzione. Credo che opterò per tenermi sul vago, dicendo qualcosa del tipo "Sai che ne ho avuto uno?", senza specificare di cosa...

PS: grazie da parte del mio francese, ma purtroppo è solo scolastico.


----------



## matoupaschat

Mi par di essere la soluzione migliore. 
Sono stupido di aver dimenticato la tua professione , scusami.

Ciao!


----------



## Aoyama

> Tu dis donc que Juliette saisit _bout comme quoi, extrémité?_


non, "un morceau" ...


----------



## Necsus

Permettimi di correggerti un piccolo refuso... 


matoupaschat said:


> Mi par di essere la soluzione migliore.
> Sono stupi*t*o di aver dimenticato la tua professione , scusami.
> Ciao!



---------------------

Oui, maintenant j'ai compris, Aoyama. Merci.


----------



## matoupaschat

Grazie, ma diciamo allora che qui la tastiera mi fa le bizze, mentre a casa tua è lo schermo


----------



## lucio_75

Non ho visto il film e quindi non conosco il contesto.

Però mi è venuto questo in mente che cambia un pò il senso ma gioca sempre sull'equivoco:

VERONIQUE - Lo sai che ho un nuovo fanciullo.
JULIETTE - Come un nuovo fanciullo?
VERONIQUE - Un bambino, no.


----------



## Necsus

Grazie, Lucio. L'ambientazione però è attuale, oltre al contesto dato, e temo che difficilmente oggigiorno qualcuno direbbe "Lo sai che ho un nuovo fanciullo?" per informare del fatto che ha avuto un figlio.


----------



## Corsicum

D'accord ...un peu redondant :



> *B.−* _Dans le lang. affectif_ [Le compl. désigne un animé : notamment un enfant, une femme] _Un bout d'homme,_ _un bout de chou_ (ou _bout'chou_)_,_ _un bout de zan :_ 39. Les hommes de lettres ont fait le tour des idées, et ils finissent par se marier avec de pauvres petits *bouts *_de femmes laides._ Renard, _Journal,_1897, p. 402.
> − [Avec ell. du compl.] _Un petit bout, un gentil petit bout._ *Rem. 1.* Dans ces constr. où _bout de_ signifie « petit », il y a anticipation expressive du subst. _bout_ exprimant une qualification; en synt. non expressive ou aurait une constr. d'attribut ou d'appos. : _une lettre qui n'est qu'un bout (de papier)_ devient en synt. expressive _un bout de lettre_; _un chou_ (« petit enfant ») _qui n'est qu'un bout_ (d'homme) devient en synt. expressive : _bout de chou._


http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/bout


----------



## Necsus

Parfait. Merci beaucoup, Corsicum!


----------

